# Canadian Parliament Hill under ATTACK!!



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

FUCK FUCK FUCK!!

A soldier standing as a ceremonial guard at the National War Memorial was shot by a gunman.  The gunman then moved into Parliament Hill, shots fired and security team is clearing the buildings.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/soldier-shot-in-ottawa-at-war-memorial-1.2065443


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2014)

Ho-LY SHIT


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

Parliament security, RCMP and Mil teams (JTF2) are currently clearing the Hill.  Not sure # of gunmen.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## CDG (Oct 22, 2014)

Holy fucking shit.....


----------



## Dame (Oct 22, 2014)

I see reports of the shooter being killed but no word from police.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn. 

It will be very interesting to see who perpetrated this attack.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2014)

pardus said:


> Damn.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see who perpetrated this attack.


Want to take a guess.

Maybe this will force Canadians to stop taking every loser who shows up on the doorstep in.


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2014)

Video footage captures exchange of gunfire in parliament hall.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Want to take a guess.
> 
> Maybe this will force Canadians to stop taking every loser who shows up on the doorstep in.



The shitty part is the fucker in Quebec is a white francophone that converted to Islam a year ago after his cleaning biz was robbed.


The good thing is there was no casualties in Parliament so far and our best Shooters are hunting these pieces of shit down.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 22, 2014)

The threat level was recently raised after an increase in online chatter, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is linked.

I hope the soldier who was shot pulls through.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2014)

Fuck. 

Good hunting to the guys in the fight, and BZ to the constables in the video who ran toward the gunfire.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

3 confirmed shooting locations.  War Memorial, Parliament and the Rideau Centre shopping mall.  All of downtown is locked down, all stores in the mall are locked down.  They are now stating it was 2 shooters, not 3; with 1 dead and 1 being hunted.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

Kevin Vickers, Parliament Sergeant at Arms shot the first shooter, outside of room where Members of Parliament were.  He is ex-RCMP and responsible for all of Parliament Hill security.

Hospital reporting they have 2 casualties with non life threatening injuries.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2014)

Good shooting, Sergeant-at-Arms!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 22, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> 3 confirmed shooting locations.  War Memorial, Parliament and the Rideau Centre shopping mall.  All of downtown is locked down, all stores in the mall are locked down.  They are now stating it was 2 shooters, not 3; with 1 dead and 1 being hunted.



This is really scary stuff! Lets pray it is local, and the end of such cowardly behavior.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

Hospital now reporting 3 casualties, not including the soldier shot; all in stable condition.   No update on the soldiers condition.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

FUCK!   The soldier has died.   RIP Brother! 

My fucking heart hurts...


----------



## CDG (Oct 22, 2014)

One gunman shot and killed:http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/10/22/soldier-shot-at-war-memorial-near-canadian-parliament/

RIP to the soldier who died.


----------



## Queeg (Oct 22, 2014)

Damn, source? 


RackMaster said:


> FUCK!   The soldier has died.   RIP Brother!
> 
> My fucking heart hurts...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

@PaulD 

Soldier was a Reservist from Hamilton’s Argylls of Canada — 91st Canadian Highlanders.  No name released.


http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news...after_shooting_at_war_memorial_in_ottawa.html


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP Warrior. Till Valhalla.


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2014)

Be interesting to see if there are any links to the hit and run. Were they coordinated or was this inspired by the other? If it was planned then who was just added to JTF2's Kill/ Capture list?

Blue Skies.


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP to the Soldier.

I hope everyone of these fucks gets a bullet.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 22, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Brother!


----------



## Dame (Oct 22, 2014)

Rest in peace, Soldier.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's a map to give perspective.  The U.S. Embassy is in the same AO.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 22, 2014)

I just heard about it on the radio. What a tragedy for this young soldier's family and unit. Good shooting by the Master-at-Arms. Hope they nail the other fucker.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP to the fallen. 

Hope the dirtbags get 3 between the eyes.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2014)

Soldiers name has been released.  RIP Brother.

Corporal Nathan Cirillo of Hamilton, Ontario.

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/national/soldier-shot-at-war-memorial-in-ottawa


----------



## CDG (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP Corporal.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 22, 2014)

This goes with the threats ISIS/ISIL/IS put out on social media for people to target LEO and military in the homeland, it's getting closer.

Rest in Peace Corporal Cirillo, thoughts with Canada.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 22, 2014)

Rest easy, Corporal Cirillo.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2014)

fun little world we live in


----------



## Coyote (Oct 22, 2014)

Fuck. RIP. 

Heard nothing but amazing things about him from some buddies of mine in that unit. God damn.


----------



## Trev (Oct 22, 2014)

Rest in Peace Corporal. This shit still seems pretty unreal to me. I mean a Hamilton reservist. That hits close to home.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/2k1jbe/a_photographer_friend_of_mine_happened_to_be/


----------



## Dame (Oct 23, 2014)

From the reddit comment section:



> Dear Canada:
> Don't change, it's a trap.
> -USA


----------



## Gunz (Oct 23, 2014)

Dead dirtbag: yet another recent convert to Islam and designated travel risk. And his mum is deputy-chairman of Canada's immigration and refugee board.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...man-brings-terror-to-Canadian-Parliament.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> I just heard about it on the radio. What a tragedy for this young soldier's family and unit. Good shooting by the Master-at-Arms. Hope they nail the other fucker.



More info coming out about the Sergeant at Arms. He has been head of security since 2006. 

Canadian sergeant-at-arms hailed as hero for taking down Zehaf-Bibeau
http://dailym.ai/12ge6mn


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 23, 2014)

Good the dirt bag is dead. All of these types of people need to be taken out back and shot. Eradication.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 23, 2014)

Oooofuckinrah, 58-year old Kevin Vickers.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2014)

On the radio this morning they confirmed he was a lone gunman but they are investigating possible connections with the other goat fucker from Monday in Quebec.  

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ottawa-shootings-involved-one-gunman-police-say-1.2067254

The Members of Parliament met at the War Memorial this morning, sang O Canada together.  The Prime Minister and his wife attended, to lay a wreath and flowers.


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2014)

CPL Cirillo, supposedly taken 12 minutes before he was killed.

RIP CPL, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2014)

CPL Cirillo, photograph taken on Sunday 19th.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP Corporal.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 23, 2014)

* Sergeant-at-Arms Kevin Vickers receives standing ovation *






Props to him -- it ain't easy to head back to work the next day and face that kind of attention.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't find the article but I read that's his first fatal shooting, even after 29 years in the RCMP.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> I can't find the article but I read that's his first fatal shooting, even after 29 years in the RCMP.



I congratulate him for having the courage to do what was necessary and running towards the fire instead of away from it. 

Good for him!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-that-people-are-calling-absolutely-powerful/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2014)

These follow up stories break my heart:

_Two dogs owned by Cpl. Nathan Cirillo, the Canadian soldier who was killed in Ottawa on Thursday, were spotted peeking out from under a fence at his home.

Molly Hayes, a reporter at The Hamilton Spectator, tweeted a photo of this "sad sight" on Thursday.

Cpl. Cirillo featured the dogs prominently in his Instagram photographs, where he called the German Shepherd "my baby girl."

Cirillo was killed on Wednesday by 32-year-old Michael Zehaf-Bibeau, who shot the soldier at close range as he stood guard at Ottawa's National War Memorial. Zehaf-Bibeau was later killed after he ran into the Canadian Parliament building, firing his weapon. Canadian officials are calling his attack an act of terrorism._









If government is the answer, then you're asking the wrong question.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 24, 2014)

RIP Cpl Cirillo. May the scumbag responsible for his death rot in Hell.

A job well done to Segeant At Arms Vickers. While I'd imagine he personally never thought he'd ever face such a situation, he carried his job out like a fucking rock star. The video of the reception he got in the House Of Commons the next day is absolutely awesome too.

Ideally, Canada would never have to face a situation like this again but in the event they do, hopefully men like Sergeant At Arms Vickers continue to stand on the necks of the vermin who wish to deliver harm to Canada and her people.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2014)

RIP Corporal Cirillo.

Why were the soldiers guarding the memorial unarmed?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2014)

0699 said:


> RIP Corporal Cirillo.
> 
> Why were the soldiers guarding the memorial unarmed?


The picture shows him holding a rifle, let me guess...ceremonial?


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The picture shows him holding a rifle, let me guess...ceremonial?


 
That's what everything I've found says.  Why would you give someone a weapon and no ammo?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2014)

0699 said:


> RIP Corporal Cirillo.
> 
> Why were the soldiers guarding the memorial unarmed?



Unloaded weapons.  From witness accounts, it wouldn't have saved him; point blank in the back.  The other guard or guard commander was shot at once, there's reports of one of them charging the shooter.



Ooh-Rah said:


> The picture shows him holding a rifle, let me guess...ceremonial?



Yup just ceremonial and in the warmer weather.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Unloaded weapons.  From witness accounts, it wouldn't have saved him; point blank in the back.  The other guard or guard commander was shot at once, there's reports of one of them charging the shooter.
> 
> Yup just ceremonial and in the warmer weather.


 
Crazy.  I'm sure we're no better, what at the Tomb and such.  It just doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2014)

0699 said:


> That's what everything I've found says.  Why would you give someone a weapon and no ammo?



There needs to be an act of Parliament to be armed with ammo on Canadian soil off base/not training.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2014)

The guard returned to the War Memorial this afternoon after the procession with Cpl Cirillo departed to bring him home.

http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/topstories...-of-guards-to-national-war-memorial-1.2811965

The highways and overpasses along the procession route is lined with people, he is expected to arrive this evening.

http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/topstories...cirillo-s-body-en-route-to-hamilton-1.2811549


http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/photos-cpl-nathan-cirillos-journey-home


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> There needs to be an act of Parliament to be armed with ammo on Canadian soil off base/not training.


 
My only reaction to that is ...

In the US, any DOD commander can arm any of his people whenever he wants and whereever he wants.  Of course, he has to justify it to his COC (before or after), but there's nothing in federal law that keeps him from making that decision.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's a great update on what's known and not known at this time.

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/national/three-days-later-what-we-know-and-what-we-dont


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 24, 2014)

How much of an interruption was there of the guards walking the post?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> How much of an interruption was there of the guards walking the post?



2 days.  They opened it back to the public last night.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope Canada now realizes arming Soldiers who are performing public duties like tomb guards and the such isn't optional or an affront to free society. It's necessary and prudent in a world where wearing the uniform domestically marks you as a target.

As to our own folks at Arlington, I sincerely hope that their weapons are loaded. I know there's a magazine in the pistol worn by the Sergeant of the Guard; I hope it's full.  I can't speak to the M14s carried by the Sentinels.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree.  ANYONE on any post should be armed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 25, 2014)

Saw this flag online, made me think...it's important to remember Cpl Cirillo, not the pond scum who murdered him:


----------



## Dame (Oct 25, 2014)

It's all of a sudden dusty in here. I think I need to go clear my eyes.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.conservativeoutfitters.c...ers-subdued-the-gunman-warning-badass-content


----------



## metalmom (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry RackMaster-didnt realize you started this thread before I put mine up.For us Canucks, Remembrance Day is a hard day. This year will be harder.My heart hurts as well.

We need to be prepared to take a lot more hits. If anyone thinks we are done being targeted, we are fooling ourselves.


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2014)

0699 said:


> Why were the soldiers guarding the memorial unarmed?





Ooh-Rah said:


> The picture shows him holding a rifle, let me guess...ceremonial?



That's just the way it is. It's a ceremonial post. Ive done it many, many times myself. Sometimes with a bayonet, but again, it's ceremonial. No need to carry ammo.

The Brits (at least used to) have guards at the gates of Military posts, rifles and loaded magazines, but that was guarding a base, not a ceremonial post.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 28, 2014)

pardus said:


> That's just the way it is. It's a ceremonial post. Ive done it many, many times myself. Sometimes with a bayonet, but again, it's ceremonial. No need to carry ammo.
> 
> The Brits (at least used to) have guards at the gates of Military posts, rifles and loaded magazines, but that was guarding a base, not a ceremonial post.


They may need to quietly rethink that policy.

Anyone in uniform is a target, and Commanders have a moral obligation to allow Soldiers to defend themselves.
Canada's gun laws are going to bite them in the ass as the jihadi's arm themselves.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2014)

> *Attacker shot twice at Cirillo and once at fellow reservist Brandon Stevenson, but missed*
> 
> the shooter was at an angle where Cirillo would not have been able to see him, and fired twice at Cirillo. He also fired once at Stevenson, but missed.
> Brandon Stevenson briefly chased the shooter before returning to the war memorial to try to revive his wounded friend. Foxcroft said he showed "tremendous bravery" in pursuing the shooter, later identified as Michael Zehaf-Bibeau.
> ...



Good on Stevenson for going after that bastard with an unloaded rifle.  



SOWT said:


> *They may need to quietly rethink that policy.*
> 
> Anyone in uniform is a target, and Commanders have a moral obligation to allow Soldiers to defend themselves.
> Canada's gun laws are going to bite them in the ass as the jihadi's arm themselves.



Yes, their security should be reviewed. 
I was just thinking how every year a full battalion marches unarmed through the middle of Manhattan...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2014)

Corporal Nathan Cirillo's Regimental Funeral is now under way.

RIP Brother.  

http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/final-farewell-regimental-funeral-for-cpl-cirillo-1.2074689

#REDFORNATHAN:


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm truly relieved to see that the media focus is on the individual who agreed to put his life on the line and paid with it at an extremely unexpected time.  All too often the focus is on the POS who committed the crime, who is completely unworthy of our time, energy, and attention.

Rest easy, CPL Cirillo.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2014)

Photos from the funeral.


http://ottawacitizen.com/gallery/1029-funeral-gallery


----------



## Dame (Nov 2, 2014)

Our Order has donated to a fund for Marcus Cirillo. If anyone is interested, the information on the trust is at the bottom. (The red is my edit.)


> *Charitable Donation by the Order*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you and your Order, Dame.


----------



## Dame (Nov 2, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Thank you and your Order, Dame.


I wish I could say I had anything to do with this but it's the Canadian Commandery's idea and a damned fine one.
I will be utilizing the bank account information to make a donation as a knight of the order. I hope more of our knights in the U.S. will do the same.


----------

